# ICBO "Building Standards"



## darcar (Jun 3, 2011)

Are any of you aware of what the most recent version of the ICBO "Building Standard" magazine/book would be?

It appears the most recent version was back in 1998. Is anyone aware of anything more recent and how a person could access it?

Thanks


----------



## fatboy (Jun 3, 2011)

I know there were more recent than that. The archives of ICC's Building Safety Journal, which basically replaced the Building Standards only go back to March 2003. And for some reason that date jives with my memorory, roughly. Maybe someone saved them, I sure didn't. Although for a while you could get to the Building Data Tables in the archives, because under ICBO, they gave you regional modifiers for the values.


----------



## Mule (Jun 3, 2011)

They no longer mail the book out. It is all in digital format now and it is a bi-monthly edition. You have to subscribe to it to receive it.


----------



## Mule (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't know if this link will open for you since I had to sign in access the site but here is the link to the April 2011. There are also archives all the way back to .............last week... Just kidding!  

http://www.bsj-digital.com/bsj/201104#pg1


----------



## fatboy (Jun 4, 2011)

Mule, darcar is looking for archived copies of the Building Standards magazine that ICBO published prior to it be absorbed into the ICC, that's when the BSJ came into being.


----------



## peach (Jun 5, 2011)

call ICC... they probably have them in digital format somewhere.  (Or do a google search).


----------

